# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Aspire: Phần mềm cam dễ dùng nhất cho người mới

## hoahong102

Trong quá trình tìm hiểu phần mềm cam nhỏ gọn để thi thoảng  khắc vài con dấu đồng mình tìm thấy phần mềm này rất nhỏ gọn hơn 100mb mà cực kỳ dễ sử dụng(dễ nhất theo mình đánh giá là không thể dễ hơn) vả lại nó cũng có phần vẽ luôn cũng như có cả cover ảnh...nó rất hữu ích trong nghành quảng cáo, điêu khắc gỗ và cả điêu khắc kim loại...tuy nhỏ nhưng có võ nhé.....ai làm chủ nó cũng đủ xưng bá một phương rùi :Smile: 

Cái Link này mình thấy bên thegioicnc Download
- bạn chỉ cần hiểu mấy thứ sau là có thể tạo ra một số trình chạy dao để ra công sản phẩm...có lẽ chỉ mất vài tiếng là một người mới có thể làm được một số đường dao chạy đơn giản:
trong mục Tool(dao Cụ) khai báo : tool type= loại dao, Diameter= đường kính dao, pass depth=độ sâu dao ăn một lần, stepover=ăn ngang bao nhiêu, spindle speed=tốc độ trục chính, Feed reta=tốc độ di chuyển của dao
ngoài ra bạn xem 1 clip hướng dẫn của hãng trong nửa tiếng là có thể dùng được

Trang chủ của hãng: http://www.vectric.com/


Dành cho người mới hoặc amator những tay ngang như mình, Pro góp ý thôi đừng chém em nhé

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, cokhiquangsang, haignition, HoangHoai, ngocsut, Tuanlm

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn giống giống artcam nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là 1 phiên bản rút gọn của artcam , nó đẩy đủ phần đi dao , nó cắt bớt phần cad cho nhẹ , các bạn có thể vẽ bên autocad , hoặc dùng chính phần cad của phần mềm này để vẽ ( hơi khó thao tác 1 tí ) , sau đó đi dao xuất G-code là xong , lưu lại dưới định dạng fagor là chuẩn nhất , đây là định dạng cấp thấp , mô phỏng thành polyline hết nên cái máy cùi nào cũng đọc được .

Nói riêng với tác giả 1 tí , con dấu chạy bằng máy fanuc hả ? xấu dữ dội luôn , cách đi dao và dùng dao chưa đúng , con dao cùi quá hehehe.... em thì không thề hướng dẫn được , qua mà học cha KhoaC3 đó cho lẹ.

----------


## hoahong102

em biết mà, dao mài vớ vẩn, dao phá khai dao endmill mà dùng dao V, đang dùng gãy dao em hạ Z cho chạy tiếp luôn khỏi mài :d, cái bề mặt dưới ko quan trọng nên em ko buồn làm đẹp, mặc dù trình độ đúng là gà thui:d
trước em học cad cam trong xì gòn có mấy ngày mà lâu giờ mới dùng quên hết, em học khối tù ông C3, ông ấy ở chỗ em suốt mà, em cũng an mỳ nhà cụ ấy suốt

----------


## Nam CNC

2 ông làm gì thì làm, hình như giành hết khách hàng tỉnh Hải Dương luôn rồi , thôi tui mò qua tỉnh khác đây, dạo này nhiều ông nhảy ra cạnh tranh quá, hết ngon rồi .

----------


## hoahong102

ặc em làm đế nhà em thôi, đâu tính cạnh tranh bác tít xi gòn, mà em thấy dân hai dương toàn làm ở hai phòng mà...

----------


## manhlinh0948329334

> ặc em làm đế nhà em thôi, đâu tính cạnh tranh bác tít xi gòn, mà em thấy dân hai dương toàn làm ở hai phòng mà...


Tải phần mềm như nào vậy mọi người

----------


## nguyenson318

Phần mềm này có làm được PCB không các bác?

----------


## nguyenson318

Không ai quan tâm đến phần mềm này nữa nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## Mới CNC

có bác nào có link tải V8.xxx không hú mình với. thank

----------


## HoangHoai

> có bác nào có link tải V8.xxx không hú mình với. thank


Chào bác,
Cho cho mình xin link tải V8 nhé, bác có nguồn tài liệu nào học thì cho mình xin với.
Cám ơn bác nhiều!!!

----------


## linhdt1121

8.5 đc ko bác
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3l...ew?usp=sharing

----------

HoangHoai

----------


## hoahong102

chưa thấy gì khác với 8.0...mà dùng 4.x cũng vẫn ổn.
túm lại phần mềm này đơn giản đủ dùng

----------


## HoangHoai

Cám ơn bác gửi link tải phần mềm, nhưng mình cài không bẻ khóa được. Mình đã cài theo hướng dẫn trong file, chắc có bị sai ở khâu nào. Nhờ bác hướng dẫn cài đặt phần mềm với nhé.

----------


## TaKien79

sao mình đánh tiếng Việt xong rồi chọn Font chữ nó toàn bị lỗi vậy

----------


## suu_tam

Năm 2012 mình bắt đầu có 1 con máy (do bất đắc dĩ).
Chưa biết một tý gì liên quan đến nó. Hoàn toàn trống không.
Dân tình ở khu vực và đội dùng máy họ dùng jdpaint, mình cũng không chơi với ai nên không biết.
Cả làng cả nước nó chỉ có khắc phù điêu còn chẳng cắt bao giờ. Mình mò mẫm sang bên 490 Trường Chinh xem thử họ làm và họ dùng cái gì. Bởi vì mình có khá nhiều năm bán máy tính nên nói tóm lại là quan trọng muốn biết họ dùng phần mềm gì.
Thấy họ dùng aspire và về tải về.
Nói tóm lại lúc đó kiến thức trống trơn không biết cái gì liên quan đến con máy, mù thông tin cả mọi thứ về CAM toolpath, về relief,....
Cuối cùng thử jdpaint và aspire mình quyết định dùng jdpaint. Đến giờ thì nó lên đời thành ArtForm.
Và đến giờ mình thấy mình lựa chọn đúng đắn.

----------


## giacongapluchn

Xin chào các anh chị trong diễn đàn topic này cũng khá lâu rồi nhưng do em gấp quá có bệnh thì vái tứ phương . em cũng dân cơ khí nhưng chỉ dùng mỗi cad do mới chuyển công ty em phải vận hành con máy cnc tàu nó dùng file tap mà em biết mỗi cad , xin hỏi các anh chị là em dùng aspỉe có đọc đc file dxf hay dwg của cad có đc ko ạ , e đang cần gấp anh chị nào đi qua chỉ giáo hộ em  , em cảm ơn

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Xin chào các anh chị trong diễn đàn topic này cũng khá lâu rồi nhưng do em gấp quá có bệnh thì vái tứ phương . em cũng dân cơ khí nhưng chỉ dùng mỗi cad do mới chuyển công ty em phải vận hành con máy cnc tàu nó dùng file tap mà em biết mỗi cad , xin hỏi các anh chị là em dùng aspỉe có đọc đc file dxf hay dwg của cad có đc ko ạ , e đang cần gấp anh chị nào đi qua chỉ giáo hộ em  , em cảm ơn


đọc được chứ bạn!

----------


## hung1706

> Xin chào các anh chị trong diễn đàn topic này cũng khá lâu rồi nhưng do em gấp quá có bệnh thì vái tứ phương . em cũng dân cơ khí nhưng chỉ dùng mỗi cad do mới chuyển công ty em phải vận hành con máy cnc tàu nó dùng file tap mà em biết mỗi cad , xin hỏi các anh chị là em dùng aspỉe có đọc đc file dxf hay dwg của cad có đc ko ạ , e đang cần gấp anh chị nào đi qua chỉ giáo hộ em  , em cảm ơn


Ủa mà file .tap là file code, còn file CAD thì cụ import vào phần mềm CAM lập trình chạy dao rồi mới xuất code ra chứ nhỉ ? Hiện tại có nhiều video hướng dẫn ArtCam với Aspire nên cứ hỏi bác Gút Gồ hay chị Du Tuyết là ra à

----------


## suu_tam

Dxf thì dùng mấy bộ điều khiển tàu mở được luôn. (Ví dụ ncstudio v8, ca100,...) Nếu bộ điều khiển cổ v5 thì không mở được dxf chỉ mở được plt.

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình cài bản 9.5 theo hướng dẫn xong khi mở Aprise lên nó bắt đăng nhập online hoặc Manual, có ai bị giống mình không? có cách nào khắc phục không? help

----------

tuan_hungvn

----------

